# Spam mail vom eigenen Account, bitte um Hilfe



## JohnnyBenned (15 Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiter helfen könnt, denn was mails und co. angeht bin ich nicht gerade fitt.

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Habe gerade gemerkt, dass in dem Spamordner meines Mail Accounts, eine Mail von mir selbst ist, die ich aber niemals gesendet bzw. geschrieben habe.

In dieser Mail wirbt jemand für Arbeitsplätze in einer Firma, welche auf Mitarbeitersuche ist.

Was soll ich am besten tun, brauche unbedingt eure Hilfe.

JohnnyBenned


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2014)

Ignorieren.

So hart das klingt, Du kannst aber nix dagegen machen.

Ein Absender in einer E-Mail ist so einfach zu fälschen wie ein Absender auf einer Postkarte.

Wenn Du den Verdacht hast, dass sich jemand Zugang zu Deinem Account verschafft hat, dann solltest Du Dein Passwort ändern und Deinen Rechner auf Schadsoftware prüfen (lassen). Um Deinen Absender zu verwenden, braucht man den Zugriff aber nicht.


----------



## JohnnyBenned (16 Februar 2014)

Schon einmal danke für deine Antwort 
Habe nun den Avira PC Cleaner drüber laufen lassen (ganzes System) getestet und der hat nichts gefunden.
Danach habe ich direkt mein Email Passwort geändert.
Nun aber etwas neues:
Habe eine Email bekommen die auf diese Email antwortet, von einem J. Schneider mit einer @vexpeerter.com email (laut google aus hongkong), soll ich diese auch ignorieren?

Danke im voraus
JohnnyBenned


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2014)

Ja!
Das heißt letztendlich nur daß einer DEINE Mailaddi irgendwo als Absender eingetragen hat und der Adressat nicht erreichbar war.
Dann passiert folgendes daß der Mailprovider der "Empfängers" an die gefälschte (deine) Adresse zurückmeckert.
Ignorieren, feddisch


----------



## JohnnyBenned (16 Februar 2014)

Alles klar ^^
Ich danke euch sehr für die Hilfe, vor allem dass ihr so schnell antwortet finde ich echt klasse.
Euch noch ein schönes Restwochenende !


----------

